# Classic Coconut cake recipe needed!



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a fantastic recipe for coconut cake. I am looking for the classic type but all I seem to have in my collection are coconut lemon cake, coconut pound cake, etc... Looks like I'll have to increase my collection of cookbooks (again)! :lol:

Thanks in advance!

BORK <><


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Try these Bork:

www.chefs.com
www.joyofcakes.com

Are you looking for scratch or a box mix recipe?

Best Regards Cakerookie..aka Rook


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You can always adapt a recipe....find the cake you want then whatever custard filling if that's what you desire or just coconut 7 minute icing.

Older basic cookbooks may yield better returns for your search.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

BORK,

A classic coconut cake recipe with always starts with a classic white cake recipe. Additions are/can be flaked coconut and icing, sour cream, cream of coconut, etc.

Here is a good place to look for recipes that have been reviewed.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for that link mudbug it was great...

Best Regards Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone! These are great resources! I think I found one, but I wonder if you guys think it wil work well. I always hate trying recipes for the first time on the day of the occasion. Here is the recipe:

*For cake layers* 
1 cup milk (not nonfat)
1/2 cup grated fresh coconut
2 1/2 cups sifted cake flour (not self-rising; sift before measuring)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 stick unsalted butter, softened
1 1/2 cups sugar
5 large egg whites
1 teaspoon vanilla 
1/2 teaspoon almond extract

*For frosting*
3 large egg whites
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/3 cup water
2 teaspoons light corn syrup
1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar
1 teaspoon vanilla

2 1/2 cups grated fresh coconut (sprinkle over entire cake)

*Make cake layers:*
Bring milk just to a boil in a small heavy saucepan. Remove from heat and stir in coconut. Cover and let stand 30 minutes. Purée in a blender. 
Preheat oven to 350°F. Butter 2 (9- by 2-inch) round cake pans and dust with flour, knocking out excess. 
Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt. Beat together butter and sugar in a large bowl with an electric mixer until light and fluffy. Beat in whites, vanilla, and almond extract until light and fluffy again, about 2 minutes. Add half of flour mixture and beat on low speed just until blended. Beat in coconut-milk mixture, then remaining flour mixture, just until blended. 
Divide batter evenly between cake pans. Bake in middle of oven until golden and a tester comes out clean, about 30 minutes. Cool layers in pans on racks 5 minutes. Run a thin knife around edges of pans, then invert layers onto racks to cool completely.

*Make frosting:*
Heat whites, sugar, water, corn syrup, and cream of tartar in a large metal bowl set over a saucepan of simmering water, whisking, until mixture is warm and sugar is dissolved. Beat mixture, still over heat, with a handheld electric mixer on high speed until thick and fluffy, about 7 minutes. (Depending on mixer and weather, this may take longer.) Remove frosting from heat. Add vanilla and beat until cool and spreadable.

Thanks again!
BORK <><


----------

